
Gaming Wars - PC vs Console Gaming [INFOGRAPHICS] - ideafry
http://www.sociableblog.com/2011/09/29/gaming-wars-pc-vs-console/
======
ShawnJG
I am a longtime proponent of PC gaming, although I do own a PS3 and Xbox 360.
But the cost of getting a top-notch gaming rig is high. I've been building my
computers from scratch since 1998, the last rig I built was just this past
December and ingest parts alone a cost approximately $4000. If you were to buy
what I built retail you can easily spend $7-$8000. However there are less
expensive options out there. I think it's an indisputable fact that PCs
outperform their console counterparts in just about every area. One area
consoles excel in is the social experience. You do have a lot of options and
PCs but the experience is not as streamlined as the Xbox 360. However from
what Microsoft has been saying Windows 8 will blend the Xbox 360s and PCs
social experience seamlessly. Love the wait-and-see. Interesting article
though.

~~~
seqastian
way to brag about your way to expensive pc. nice that you found a hobby but
spending more than 2k on a pc for gaming is crossing the edge to wasting money
imho. you will have to replace the gpu with the new price/performance king
eventually.

i don't get what this 'infografic' is going for anyways. so pc gaming not dead
yet? comparing arbitrary numbers like 'time spent' between a pc and a console
is quite ridiculous. the only interesting info in it for me is that half of
the games played on the pc are small repetitive fun games and those will
probably played on tablets soon .. speaking of which where are cellphones and
tablets in this infografic?

